# Diet and IVF



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi 
sorry if this has already been covered but I am new to this.
Went to my first appointment yesterday and I am starting my first ever cycle of IVF after my next period. Was feeling really low before my appointment but the consultant (LWC Cardiff- Dr Zafi) was really positive so now I'm really excited (I know the chances of success are low but no less so for worrying about it). I was wondering if I can do anything diet wise to help my chances- I have a BMI of 25 but am unsure as to whether I should try to lose weight this close to a cycle. Does avoiding meat help?
Many thanks JWB


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

jwb welcome hun!

Good luck with your cycle - this is an exciting, if a little nervewracking time isn't it?!

the most important thing you can do with your diet is eat healthily! You certainly don't need to diet with a BMI of 25, and avoiding meat could be detrimental.  You need protein to grown nice healthy eggies!!

Organic meat can be more beneficial, as you avoid any hormones that might be present in farmed meat, but the protein is the good bit! (and obviously organic is pricey!)

Lots of fresh fruit and veg, try to avoid sugary processed foods, and avoid alcohol and caffeine if you can - at least cut it down.  It can also help to take a good supplement - i just took pregnacare - as it contains all the right vitamins etc.

There are lots of threads on this - it may well be worth doing a search, as there are lots of good hints and tips!

good luck with it hun, hope it goes well!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey JWB

I am on day 11 of down regs of my first ever cycle! I am v excited also, feeling very positive too.

Im always interested in diet... The Zita West book gives lots of advise but it's pretty harsh (like detox's etc). My clinic gave me a diet advice sheet that says:

No snacking between meals - all food to be consumed as part of your three meals.
Minimum of 5 fruit & veg per day.
All meals must be protein heavy and carbohydrate lite.
At least 1 ltr of semi skimmed or full fat milk per day.
At least 2 ltrs of water per day.

Hope this helps. xx


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you- that sounds acheivable. I think I just would like to feel I am doing something positive.
Thanks for all the help
JWB


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yes I meant to say I've been told to cut down caffine, DH too. Plus take a good supplement, also on the Pregnacare.

I've stopped having fizzy drinks and moved onto decaf tea and coffee. They also said it's ok to have up to 5 units a week for me and 21 per week for DH. We had a couple of glasses of red on xmas day and NYE but have both stopped now until egg collection (obviously I won't drink after egg collection!). 

They also said to me that the milk I drink should be organic too.

I hear a lot of people talk about grapefruit juice and pineapple juice so I looked into that but aparently it's because they contain selenium which helps implantation. The pregnacare also contains this so no need to force feed yourself fruit juice! 

One more thing I am doing is taking EPA Fish Oild from Holland & Barrett. The Zita West book says DHA fish oils (in these capsuals) is great for nourishing eggs and swimmers fluids. DH and I are both taking them.

Phew - what a waffle! xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm i am pretty sure that ZW says that decaff coffee is no better than caffeinated, as the process it goes through makes it just as bad... i might be wrong...

I've got to be honest, i couldn't face not drinking tea (and i've never found a decaff i can drink!) so i did still drink it - although cut down a bit and didn't have coffee as often.  I also didn't do the milk thing - i couldn't drink 3 litres of fluid a day i'm afraid, as well as tea etc!!

My consultant was fairly relaxed about it and just said to eat healthily.  He also said the odd drink is fine - just make sure it's a good one!!  (cue me convincing hubby that i could only drink bubbly or expensive red...)

Actually, i did have 2 v large glasses of red the night before ET - i really needed it, and apparently it can help with implantation!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I'll remember that!! So many people scare monger about drinking... red wine is different though - it's medicinal! 

I drink Yorkshire Tea decaf - it's ok - tastes quite strong still.

Coffee... I only have one a week to be honest, I just find having a latte a way of varying my milk intake. I am sure 1 decaf shot a week can't hurt too bad. I love milk so am enjoying the excuse to neck loads of it! Drinking all that fluid is hard... I don't drink anything other than tea, milk or water so it's not as bad... 

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I think it's easy to get a bit obsessive about it all, tbh, i know that after i read zita west i got almost panicky about eating all the 'wrong' things..... i eat generally healthily, i cut down my alcohol and caffeine, and most importantly tried to relax!! I am convinced that the one thing that helped the most this time was reiki - it was marvellous!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

You're right, I am sure keeping chilled out and positive is the way forward. I am trying to do just that. I feel really relaxed about it all 90% of the time and am doing my ZW relaxation CD thingy. Also having weekly acupuncture which I find really relaxing. 

x


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi
I was already doing the no caffeine thing in the vain hope I conceived naturally(can't believe I gave up coffee all that time for nothing!) but likewise find decaf tea horrible (loads less caffeine than coffee anyway). Will definitely change milk to organic. Stopped taking folic acid months ago as it seemed a little pointless but will restart again.
Big smile
Good luck to all
JWB


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi jwb,Welcome to FF,

we do have a weight loss board where you can have support from other members trying to lose weight for tx

Its a hidden board, so to request access post here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.495

Good luck
Dakota xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Sometimes i wonder if radically changing your diet etc before tx is the best your body is already going to be coping with the tx... and a diet change could really throw it off...

before my tx I ate lots of veggies and fruits which were never a problem for me.. the only change i really made was cutting out eating take aways so often and i tried to drink more milk!



I dont drink, or drink coffee but i do enjoy a cuppa Herbal tea which i didnt give up! I read all the books and frankly after reading them i thought bread and water was the only safe thing for me to eat LOL

Good Luck through your journey!


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi

My dr advocates no dieting for at least 2 months b4 tx

hope this helps

x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

That's interesting... Just being sensible and healthy is always the best option.

Just wish I could get my backside in the gym more...


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

me too xx


----------



## sarah18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi 

Just reading your comments, I am a newby too, just starting my first ever cycle on the short pre-planned protocol.  I too have read the Zita West book and just think its a matter of being sensible.  I was a fanatic gym member before clomid and doc told me to cut and do gentle exercise only to suit my circumstances.  

I have since put a stone on and have a BMI of 24 so I really wouldnt worry.  I dont know about you but I'm finding it hard to relax/sleep, with 2 to 3 nights in a row where I just dont sleep.  After purchasing every natural remedy i could from boots i am now grabbing 3-5 hrs a night, drinking 2litres of water and trying to walk each day to get some fresh air.  

I am in for my Injection training next tues (Care Sheffield) and really nervous as I hate needles (altho got used to them thro Clomid) I just cant see me injecting myself.

Good Luck with your treatment


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Sarah - the injections really are easy so don't worry. The needle is so small and fine, you barely feel it go in. Perhaps your partner can help?

Why do you find it hard to sleep? Is it because your mind is active? I am normally a great sleeper but have found that since down regging I am not sleeping well at all, night sweats and broken patches etc. Can't wait to get off this Buserlin!  

xx


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I have PCOS, and although I had a fair amount of success with Atkins, the best thing I ever did was see a decent nutritionalist (http://www.marilynglenville.com/) who specialised in people like us. The results where astonishing, and I wish I'd weighed and measured myself before I started. The best things that worked I found were:

1. Never go more than 4 hours without eating (unless of course you're asleep).
2. Completely cut out - Alchohol, caffeen, chocolate, sugar, and anything over processed such as (quorn or soy mince).
3. Never have carbs without protein, e.g. always have nuts with raisens.
4. Other than that, just be sensible with fats etc. (we all know 6 packets of crisps a is not gonna help).

Admittedly, I only kept it up for about 6 months, but I felt fab! The hardest thing to wean off was the chocolate, unfortunately, when I allowed myself a bar after about 6 months, the cravings came back and it was all down hill. But, with a little will power, it's a good long term solution.

I've tried Weight Watchers in the past and although I was rigid with it, it made very little difference. Atkins worked, but my body missed stuff like fresh fruit and my seratonin (sp?) levels fell so low, I had to stop to save my marriage.

Hope this helps!

/links


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a milk allergy so cant have an dairy or milk products so any one got any suggestions
am taking pre conceptual vitamins with fish oils
what do you guys think about exercise i usually exercise a lot and run etc should i have more low impact exercise do you think
start the puregon tomorrow bit scared
had a huge argument with dh this evening think stress is getting to us


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi
If exercising as you normally do doesnt hurt when pregnant I cant think why it would hurt during treatment cycles.
I guess you must be used to getting calcium from non dairy sources but I think that would be important.
Good luck
JWB


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

I don't usually do any exercise at all  , it's terrible I know, but I've always absolutely hated it so ended up just not worrying about it!  I go for walks sometimes and am fairly active at work though.  Starting IVF next month, wondering whether I should start doing some excerise now or whether it's bad to change my habits now?!  Also, I've sen it's bad to diet just before, but I've been so terrible over xmas, would like to try and eat more healthily and lose a few pounds before it if I can.  Do you think that's a problem?

X


----------



## sarah18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Emi-Lou T said:


> Hey Sarah - the injections really are easy so don't worry. The needle is so small and fine, you barely feel it go in. Perhaps your partner can help?
> 
> Why do you find it hard to sleep? Is it because your mind is active? I am normally a great sleeper but have found that since down regging I am not sleeping well at all, night sweats and broken patches etc. Can't wait to get off this Buserlin!
> 
> xx


 My hubby is going to help just in case i cant do injections so hopefully will be okay

I think the sleeping thing is an overactive mind altho since I was last on bought half of boots and it seems to be working i have lots of lavender oil and sleep mist. start my injections I think Monday 19th, time is flying by. how long have you been doing injections now? did you feel the same before you started?


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there, read this with interest yesterday, as I'm looking at diet too. The NICE (National Institute for Clinical Excellence) have two bits to say on diet in their guidelines as far as I see in the booklet I requested, namely:-

*- "Couples should be informed that the consumption of more than one unit of alcohol per day reduces the effectiveness of assisted reproduction procedures, including in vitro fertilisation treatment"*
and 
*- "Couples should be informed that caffeine consumption has adverse affects on the success rates of assisted reproduction procedures, including in vitro fertilisation treatment". *

Personally, I've cut down on alcohol to just a couple of glasses a week and DH has completely cut it out since early October. I stopped drinking caffeine in early October (seems we've done one each! ) The Dragonfly Rooibos range is really good - naturally caffeine free too!!! Its based on redbush tea but much, much nicer than redbush which I don't particularly like. Decaffeinated products are pumped full of chemicals, which aren't particularly good for you.


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I love Redbush (Rooibos) tea. And although I've never been a drinker (1-2 units a month), the 1-2 cups of tea I used to have were harder to quit than I thought even with caffeen free teas).


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Bleurgh - rooibos tea tastes like mouthwash!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol not tried that tea but was looking at it the other day... may try some. I am having decaf tea (Yorkshire) at the mo, usuall a couple a day so not masses. 

Sarah18 - I have been injecting for 17 days now - since xmas day! The actual injection is fine, no worries at all. I am on 2 a day now and it's not bothering me. Side effects of Buserlin were bad for me, night sweats, head aches, fatigue, couldn't sleep... felt hungover for 2 weeks basically! Stimms for 3 days now and feel a bit better, though it's been the weekend so I've been chilling anyway. Still got the hot flushes though! 

I made sure DH helps me draw up the injections etc so he feels part of it. I also make him stay with me while I inject as I don't want him to forget what I am doing - I think it would be easy for men to just stay in the other room and forget. If he see's me do it he's more likely to understand when I suffer the side effects (and get narky with him!  )

xxx


----------



## sarah18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Emi-Lou T said:


> Lol not tried that tea but was looking at it the other day... may try some. I am having decaf tea (Yorkshire) at the mo, usuall a couple a day so not masses.
> 
> Sarah18 - I have been injecting for 17 days now - since xmas day! The actual injection is fine, no worries at all. I am on 2 a day now and it's not bothering me. Side effects of Buserlin were bad for me, night sweats, head aches, fatigue, couldn't sleep... felt hungover for 2 weeks basically! Stimms for 3 days now and feel a bit better, though it's been the weekend so I've been chilling anyway. Still got the hot flushes though!
> 
> ...


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck Sarah! I am sure you'll be fine. It's easy!

I have egg collection tomorrow so am praying for some big juicy ones!
xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ladies
I'm on day 6 of down regging and all being well ec/et will be wc16th Feb. 
My clinic (Shrewsbury), just recommend a healthy balanced diet with no caffine and no more than 2 units a week. 

I am on high dose folic acid and take Zita West fish oils and her new cheaper one a day supplement. 

I gave up caffine a while back and drink a couple of cups of twinnings decaf earl gray and one decaf lavazza filter coffee a day, as well as much water as I can and peppermint tea. I didn't drink at all when I had iui and I'm staying off it now, but I am tempted with the odd small glass of read wine whilts I'm down regulating! 
Whilst stimming I will make myself milkshakes with organic milk as I hate milk on its own. We've been drinking organic milk/yogurts for a while now. I have read protein helps make nice eggs so I will be eating lots of lean meat and fish, but will try and get organic were possible. All of our meat is free range anyway, I will try and buy organic only. 
With fruit and veg, anything which is not organic, I soak in water to try and remove any pesticides. 
One lady recommended fresh pomeganate juice. Its a super food apparantely! I really like it, shame its so pricey! 
I would really struggle to give up chocolate, no caffine, no alchohol...think no chocolate is a step to far!!  
Anna x


----------



## sarah18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Emi-Lou T said:


> Good luck Sarah! I am sure you'll be fine. It's easy!
> 
> I have egg collection tomorrow so am praying for some big juicy ones!
> xxx


No luck again apparently I am still not ready so back tomorrow (Friday) for blood test and hopefully we can get cracking. How many follicles have you got are they a good size? where are you being treated, I am at Sheffield Care.

x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Sarah

Are you being scanned for EC or to start stimming? I can't remember... or neither?

I had 11 follies. Had EC yesterday and got 8 eggs. Of the 8, 5 fertilised. So now I have 5 lovely embryos waiting for me!

I am having ET (at Woking Nuffield) tomorrow.

Good luck.
xxxx


----------



## sarah18 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm on Short pre-planned IVF/IUI protocol so a little different hopefully I should start injecting today then EC (if i have enough follies) should be next friday or w/c 2nd Feb, I hope I am as lucky as you with 5 lovely embs.  If I only produce 3 or less having IUI if more IVF, fingers crossed.  I awaiting news at 2 pm on whether I can start my injections x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Good luck Emi-Lou


----------

